# Starting to have to reboot stream regularly.



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Ipad/iPhone can't find the stream. I then unplug the power cord of the stream and plug it back in. This works and then a week or so later I have to do this again. I never had any issues with it the first few months. It was rock solid. 

Any ideas or suggestion?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been having issues too. I think they might have screwed something up in the app with that last update. Hopefully they fix it soon. 

Dan


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not alone. Now that I think of it, this started right at the same time as the app update.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

+1


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

+1


----------



## Slugger47130 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

yeah, I just had to reboot

some of the shows from my last flight were sketchy - what is going on?


----------



## unxadm (Jan 22, 2012)

Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

3 days in a row now that I've had to reboot the Stream before using it. Prior to the recent software update I only had to reboot it twice in three months. This is really annoying! 

Dan


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

Add me to the list with this problem...


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> 3 days in a row now that I've had to reboot the Stream before using it. Prior to the recent software update I only had to reboot it twice in three months. This is really annoying!
> 
> Dan


Is it the Stream or Premiere software update?


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

FWIW...

I'm still using the previous version of the iOS app, whatever number that is, and I've had no problems at all streaming.

My Premiere is running the latest.

Les


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ShayL said:


> Is it the Stream or Premiere software update?


It was an update to the iOS app.

Dan


----------



## joseph_liu (Sep 17, 2008)

Same issue here. Hopefully we get an update from TIVO soon??


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I've never had to restart my Stream. I wonder why some people have to do it so often.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

I have to restart it nearly every time I want to use it. I just unplugged the thing and gave up.


----------

